# how to do IP tunelling



## for.ggame.playing (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello freeBSD community, I was working with freeBSD and linux servers and want to connect them using IP tunneling. Could you help me set it up from both sides? I mean could you show me how to setup on freebsd and linux.


----------



## diego (Aug 30, 2020)

for.ggame.playing said:


> Hello freeBSD community, I was working with freeBSD and linux servers and want to connect them using IP tunneling. Could you help me set it up from both sides? I mean could you show me how to setup on freebsd and linux.


Go to google.... plenty of examples:








						Tunnelling SSH though a firewall with ssh -L
					

Hereâ€™s a little tip on how to tunnel ssh through another machine with the -L option. While not terribly difficult, I did spend some time figuring this outâ€¦Maybe this will save someone else some time ;-)  The network setup at work (simplified):       [ Workstation ]           |...




					forums.freebsd.org
				








						Set Up SSH Tunneling on a Linux / Unix / BSD Server To Bypass NAT - nixCraft
					

I'm a new Linux / Unix system user. How can I set encrypted tunnel between my desktop/laptop computer and server in a remote data center to bypass the limits in a network? How do I create a reverse SSH tunnel on Unix-like systems?




					www.cyberciti.biz
				











						SSH Tunnel over FreeBSD Server
					

An SSH Tunnel can be used to get around a firewall, encrypt data, and to bypass common filters. They can also give you access to your internal network when you are outside of it. Theoretically, our…



					blog.xathrya.id


----------



## ekvz (Aug 30, 2020)

Not exactly tunneling but OpenVPN should be pretty easy to setup too. If that fits your requirements it might also be worth looking into Wireguard as it seems to be the new hot thing.


----------



## rootbert (Aug 30, 2020)

I suggest using wireguard, or if encryption is not necessary vxlan.


----------

